
1ML – Core and modules united (2016) - tosh
https://people.mpi-sws.org/~rossberg/1ml/
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9419784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9419784).
I was really curious to see if there had been some progress since the last
paper, but not just yet!

~~~
tomp
Following peer review comments, Andreas has significantly revised his paper,
and simplified some of the derivations, particularly in the "type inference"
section, making the type derivation rules more algorithmic and easier to
implement.

